
Show HN: Workmode – Find places to work from based on DL/UL speed - frizurd
https://workmode.co
======
frizurd
Hey HN, I've made this PWA called workmode.

The goal of this app is to help the user find the best place to work from,
depending on the location or search query of the user. The workplaces are
ranked by the download speed and workability of a workplace.

The initial idea of Workmode is to crowdsource the download speed of
workplaces from all over the world, one speed test at a time. In addition to
the internet speed, a questionnaire is also shown in order to review the
workability of a workplace. The speedtest and questionnaire results are saved
and shown to users when they are close by or do a search for the region where
the workplace is located.

When the user opens the application, the system checks if the geolocation is
accurate and if any workplaces are nearby. If this is the case, the system
will show the workplaces that are available for testing. When no places can be
found or when the accuracy is below par, a general speedtest will be executed
without the data being saved to the server.

General information about the listed workplaces is sourced from Google and
Foursquare. This information is merged with the crowdsourced data that is
submitted by the users of Workmode.

